# Avatar



## Sage (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm trying to change my avatar and I keep getting the message that it is too large;how can I fix this?
Thanks


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2007)

There are some fine computer gurus here who will help you very soon.  Promise.


----------



## amber (Jan 13, 2007)

You'll have to make it smaller.  I would try the FAQ page listed above near where it says USER CP.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 14, 2007)

Your avatar image needs to be pretty small. it needs to be max. of 80x80 pixel OR 32kb, whichever is smaller.  You can resize the pic on either photoshop (if you don't have one you can download the basic free version) or Windows picture manager.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 14, 2007)

I use this program to re-size photos for avatars. Just download it to your computer (it is free); open the program and then follow the simple instructions. Avatar Sizer (free)  Make sure to set the maximum size to the specifications that urmaniac13 said above.


----------



## Sage (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks so much Shunka. I downloaded Avatar Resizer and it worked.Good way to sart my Monday morning.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 15, 2007)

You are welcome!  I use that program all the time and usually end up using it on other sites for friends that still can't figure it out, lol.


----------



## Alix (Jan 15, 2007)

Sage? Is that you?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2007)

Sage said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Shunka. I downloaded Avatar Resizer and it worked.Good way to start my Monday morning.



Sage, really like your avatar.  Very retro.  Nice job.


----------



## Sage (Jan 16, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sage? Is that you?


That is Funny!!!


----------

